# First AR build



## Dr. Strangelove (Oct 22, 2017)

So I pulled the trigger  earlier today and ordered an Anderson Arms stripped lower from http://www.primaryarms.com/ this afternoon for $29.99.

I've helped a friend with a couple of builds in the past, so I'm not a complete babe in the woods. It'll be my first AR rifle, I've shot a few in the past but never really caught the bug until now. I think it will be fun to see how inexpensively I can put one together, so if anyone has any links to low-cost parts, by all means post them here. 

I'll post parts and prices as I go along, just don't expect it to progress too quickly, I'd imagine this build will take three to six months as I'm going it with what extra funds I find available. 

Any advice and links are welcome, thanks in advance!


----------



## dwhee87 (Oct 23, 2017)

You Tube is your friend. Lots of good how-to's.

Keep an eye open on Palmetto Armory's website for parts.

Brownells also has good parts deals every so often.

Good luck.


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 23, 2017)

one way to maybe save money...on your lower small parts kits...if you are not going to use the grip...don't buy the complete kit with the grip.

if you are not going to use the trigger...don't buy the kit either...if you don't like that selector...don't buy the kit.

I like the tactile feel that Seekins Precision as well as the bolt release...bolt release is larger too


----------



## oatmeal1 (Oct 23, 2017)

dwhee87 said:


> You Tube is your friend. Lots of good how-to's.
> 
> Keep an eye open on Palmetto Armory's website for parts.
> 
> ...



psa has great deals. Check the daily deals out and buy when they have sales. sometimes they have great deals


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Oct 24, 2017)

Thanks, all, for the replies. Keep 'em coming!

A little more info about the build - I'm trying to build the dead bones cheapest .223/5.56 AR I can build, and then shoot with my buddies who poo-poo on anything that doesn't cost $2500+ with all "name" parts and has all kinds of mall ninja crap on it. 

As I mentioned, I've helped build a few and it's pretty much Lego blocks. I've loaded my own ammo for 30+ years and I've found that even the mankyest (beater, sloppy, etc) rifle will eventually find a bullet/powder combo that it likes and will shoot well. This is what I find fun, not starting with a precision rifle that puts bullets in the same hole at 500yds from the builder, but working up an accurate load for a "common man's" rifle. 

It'll be fun, I think.

I'm looking for a decent complete lower parts kit with pistol grip, collapsible stock, buffer tube and butt stock for $70ish, so that I've got  about $100  in the complete lower (plus shipping for all parts and FFL fee for the stripped lower). 

I'm trying to avoid ordering parts separately, as I don't want to pay shipping for every tiny part, something I think a lot of people conveniently forget when talking about their build cost, unless they are trying to brag about how much it was. 

As far as the upper, I don't much care. Probably an 18-20" barrel, preferably threaded in the event suppressors become a non-NFA item. One rail down the top for whatever sighting system I pick, I don't need bayonet lugs or 14 rails for mall ninja attachments.  I'd like to have a forward assist (though if it's tuned right it shouldn't need it) and the flippy-downy ejection port cover thingy. 

Again, thanks to all for the replies. I'll keep everyone posted, I think I'm going to wait for the Black Friday sales and see what pops up. I may order an LPK (lower parts kit) before if one catches my fancy, but I'm in no hurry and I'm building this completely out of discretionary spending funds, something which I don't have a lot of to spread around, especially with the holidays coming up.


----------



## steve woodall (Oct 24, 2017)

You can sometimes get good deals at www.deltateamtactical.com but their shipping is the slowest I've ever dealt with. Joe Bob Outfitters is also good.


----------



## Steve762us (Oct 26, 2017)

Check acmemachine and jsesurplus...between the two of them you should be able to find everything you listed, for less than anywhere else--lots of stuff on sale or clearance. Acme has a nitrided BCG for $79/free shipping right now. JSE has a slew of barrels on sale/clearance.


----------



## transfixer (Oct 27, 2017)

I'm going to be putting together a .223 wylde upper just to have in case I want to swap it out on my .300bo,   check Bear Creek Arsenal for barrels,  so far they are the cheapest I've seen on M4 profile or lightweight barrels,  Anderson has a good price on uppers,  check ebay for the handguard, M-lok and keymods can be had very reasonable , muzzle brakes or flash hiders also


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Oct 30, 2017)

Thanks, all. I picked up the stripped lower this afternoon, so far the total cost is:

$29.99 Anderson Arms stripped lower
$6.78 shipping
$10.00 FFL fee

$46.77 total

I'd post pics, but it's, well, just a black andonized stripped lower. Thanks again for all the suggestions.


----------



## joey1919 (Oct 30, 2017)

Get on "primary arms" email list, daily and weekend deals, every holiday they have great deals. Also slickguns.com , ive built one for $280 but I already had a barrel. Check out Spinta barrels for a deal on an 18-20 inch.

Or find a good deal on a complete upper and lower build kit, really hard to piece it together cheaper than that.


----------



## hambone76 (Oct 30, 2017)

Check this handguard out. You'll like the features. 
https://www.stngrusa.com/


----------



## nick_o_demus (Oct 31, 2017)

Here is a list of parts that I have used on just about every AR build. Its a quick reference for me. Not all the cheapest you'll find, but good quality parts that I personally have not had any problems with. I built a cheap gun on an Anderson lower and its been a great plinker. 

Stripped upper - http://www.bravocompanyusa.com/BCM-...-Flat-Top-demo-p/flat top -upper -m4 demo.htm

Forward assist assembly - http://www.bravocompanyusa.com/BCM-AR15-Forward-Assist-Assembly-p/bcm forward assist assembly.htm

Dust cover assembly - http://www.bravocompanyusa.com/AR15-Ejection-Port-Cover-Assembly-p/ejection port cover assembly.htm

Forearm - http://yhm.net/9-675-diamond-series-forearm-specter-length.html

Gas Block - http://yhm.net/low-profile-gas-block-set-screw.html

Gas tube - https://www.stagarms.com/gas-tube-carbine-length/

Lower Parts Kit - https://www.stagarms.com/lower-receiver-parts-kit-with-right-handed-selector/

Buffer Tube Assembly - http://www.midwayusa.com/product/86...sition-mil-spec-diameter-ar-15-aluminum-black

Stock - http://www.midwayusa.com/product/2319180434/magpul-stock-moe-collapsible-ar-15-carbine-synthetic - select OD green

Barrel - https://www.stagarms.com/16-5-56-m4-barrel-1-7-twist/

Flash Hider/Comp - http://yhm.net/phantom-5-56mm-flash-hider.html

Grip - http://ergogrips.net/shop/the-original-ergo-grip-for-ar15ar10-suregrip/ - select OD green

Rail Covers - http://ergogrips.net/shop/ergo-18-slot-lowpro-ladder-rail-cover-3-pack/ - select OD green

Bolt Carrier Group - https://www.stagarms.com/5-56-223-right-handed-bolt-carrier-assembly/

Charging Handle - https://www.stagarms.com/charging-handle/


----------



## nick_o_demus (Oct 31, 2017)

hambone76 said:


> Check this handguard out. You'll like the features.
> https://www.stngrusa.com/



This looks pretty sweet... Might have to add this to the my list.


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 31, 2017)

Sale ends tomorrow and with the code you can get free shipping.
https://www.brownells.com/rifle-par...nWVM5M1Jqb0pVVk5hWmljQnE3ZDdcL3Ntdzl0QXUzIn0=

https://www.brownells.com/rifle-par...nWVM5M1Jqb0pVVk5hWmljQnE3ZDdcL3Ntdzl0QXUzIn0=


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jan 25, 2018)

Progress on the world's slowest AR build!

I received a Magpul MOE lower build kit, SKU 598 at Palmetto State Armory from a buddy. 

I'm not sure how to cost it in the build as it was a gift, but would have been $99.99. Anyhow, glacial as it is, progress continues.


----------



## kevincarden (Jan 28, 2018)

22mods4all.com Takes a few weeks for shipping. I have less than $350 in mine. Operator series kit.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jun 16, 2018)

More progress!

PSA had a great deal on a complete upper in 5.56, $219.99, free shipping, plus $17.60 tax. $237.59 total.

PSA Blem complete upper $219.99

All I needed was a rear sight, I picked a cheapie off Amazon to get me by until I decide what if any optical sight I want. $19.99 for a fixed height metal rear sight.

$19.99 Amazon rear sight

Total for the build:

Anderson stripped lower (with FFL fee and shipping) $36.77
PSA Magpul MOE lower build kit - gift to me, otherwise $99.99
PSA complete upper (free shipping + tax) $237.59
Ozark Armament rear iron sight (no shipping or tax -Amazon) $19.99

Total with all taxes, fees, and shipping - $294.35 (Granted, I would have had another $50 to $100 in it had I not received the lower build kit as a gift.

PSA also has a complete rifle kit minus stripped lower on sale right now for $299.99.

PSA $299.99 complete build kit (except stripped lower)


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 16, 2018)

On one of mine that has a Vortex red dot sight, I put on a flip-up rear that I've got co-witnessed through the red dot in case it quits working or the battery goes dead and I don't have an extra. Works great.


----------



## ryanh487 (Jun 16, 2018)

Check out the primary arms micro dot. 3 moa dot, 50000 hour battery life,  compatible   with all aimpoint micro mounts and accessories. They have done well for me.


----------



## bullgator (Jun 16, 2018)

If you decide to upgrade anything, get a good trigger.
Also, +1 on the Primary Arms advanced micro dot.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jun 17, 2018)

Thanks again to everyone for all the links and advice! I sort of feel like I cheated a little by buying the complete upper as I was doing this for the experience of a build, but I just couldn't pass up such a good price.

I looked at that Primary Arms Microdot sight and I do believe one will be coming to my home sooner rather than later. The reviews on it are fantastic!

I'll let everyone know how it goes when I get it to the range!


----------

